# Habaneros ... what to do?



## joannes (Aug 23, 2011)

Please share your favorite recipes that use habaneros. Please also try to share whether you think your recipe is 'mild', 'medium' or 'hot'. 

My only idea right now is a pasta / veggie / bean mix with one or two peppers thrown in. I am not even sure how much to use as I have never personally cooked with them (but have eaten them in dishes friends have made).

Thank you!


----------



## netskyblue (Jul 25, 2012)

I don't have a recipe, but you could always dehydrate and then run through a food processor into powder, and use it to spice up any dish.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

*WHATEVER *you do, if the recipe calls for 1 hot pepper, *DO NOT ADD TWO PEPPERS!!!!*

Done that...


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

I dry them on a string and hang them in the kitchen. When I'm cooking soups, chili, beans, or something that I think the habaneros will be good in, I'll put one or two in, keep tasting and take them out if it starts getting too spicy. I love the flavor they impart.
ETA I was surprised to find that they are really good in fish or seafood chowder.


----------



## DYngbld (Jun 16, 2009)

I dehydrate them and grind them up. Great on popcorn, eggs, whatever.


----------



## Mountain Mick (Sep 10, 2005)

Mountain Mick&#8217;s
Habanero Chilli, Apple & Plum sauce
Â© Mick Blake, Baree, Mount Morgan

Here is one for you, now I make this one and sell it there are nutters out there that just love it. This is a parts recipe you can change the fruit for any fruit.

Take your habanero peppers{one of the hottest pepper in the world} deseed 3/4 of them, ruff chop them, now you need twice the weight of fruit as peppers I like to used apple or plum or a combo of the two fruits. deseed apples and plums but leave skim on as this add to pectin, warp up apple cores in muscling now to combined weight of Chilli&#8217;s & fruit add the same weight of sugar {I use dark brown as I get it free}, Combine sugar and chilli & fruits in stainless steel pot and let sit over night at least 12 hours. Now add 1/2 teaspoon of salt per 2.2Lbs of total weight, so for 5Lbs of Chill/fruit & 5Lbs of sugar you would add about 2 and a 1/4 teaspoons of salt. now if you are after a runny sauce add more water about half of the quantity of mix, Now cook on high heat until boiling than turn down and simmer in very low heat for 1 & 1/2 hours to 2 hours at this point in time take out and discard the apple cores in the muscling bag., then use a stab blender of food blender to whiz up put back on heat and simmer for 30 minute more. Then bottle and store. you an add more latter if you need just make sure you cook the water in for at least 30 minutes if you add more in, But you must warn people that this sauce can burn, I also make one on mangoes, and one with Tomatoes & onions.

I sell lots of this stuff. You can replace the Habanero chilli for, Jalapenos chilli for a milder heat.

Here is one of my chilli sauce recipes you can interchange the type of chilli and or fruit for example I make a Jalapeno, pear & Lime sauce, I also make a Cayenne pepper, Apricot & lemon sauce. MM


----------



## Mountain Mick (Sep 10, 2005)

Rebel Yell Chilli Sauce by Mountain Mick Â© 2010
Original Recipe was from the 50s which I have made my own, I use the first original recipes bones and really rewrote the whole thing to suit me, As in Australia you cannot buy &#8220;catsup spice&#8221; so I did a lot research in what makes up the spice mix and hit a brick wall at every turn so I invented my own, also the Original called for the &#8220;catsup spice&#8221; to be wrapped up in cheese cloth like a Bouquet Garni, I&#8217;m a bit lazy so I just don&#8217;t bother 

Here is a recipe that is a good use for tomatoes, onions & capsicums. Great as a topping to Pizza, meat Pies Beef/meatloaf or over battered chip potatoes!

4.5lts chopped tomatoes
3 Cups chopped onions
3 Cups chopped sweet red & green capsicums 
8 Pod hot Habanero chillis (leave seed in for more heat)
1 Â½ tlbs. salt
1 tlbs. mustard seed
1 tlbs celery seed
3 Cups apple cider vinegar
4 Cups white Sugar (I use brown sugar) 
4 tlbs catsup spice* wrapped up in cheese cloth like a Bouquet Garni
Combine and cook slowly until thick or reduced by half, approx 3 hrs. Be sure to scrape the bottom of the pan so to avoid burning the bum of the pot or you will get a bitter burn taste which is not nice in your sauce...

*Can find or No catsup spice? Make your own it&#8217;s easy. Mine Contains:- 5 tlbs paprika, Â¼ tlbs cloves, 1 tlbs cinnamon, 2 tlbs allspice, Â½ tlbs mace, 1 tlbs cayenne & Â¼ tlbs ginger, all in powder form store in air tight container lasts for ages I keep all my spice in the Freezer they last for years as fresh as the day you bought them. . 

Enjoy and feel free to change it up or down to suit your needs. MM


----------



## Mountain Mick (Sep 10, 2005)

Mountain Mick&#8217;s 
Habanero Chilli & Ginger Jam 
Â© Mountain Griller 2010 by Mountain Mick the Mountain Griller.


500g of sugar 
500g chopped up chilli (red jalapeno or cannonball chilli &#8211; not too hot) 
1 level teaspoon of citric acid per kilo of sugar
Add chilli and sugar and refrigerate for 4 hours
When sugar takes up juices of chilli, put it into a heavy bottom saucepan with the citric acid and bring to boil&#8230;
Once sugar is dissolved
Add a &#8531; a cup of lemon juice
2 tablespoon fresh finely chopped ginger&#8230;
&#8539; Teaspoon cinnamon powder
Bring to the boil and slowly simmer for 25 minutes &#8211; stirring continually 
Scrape off any scum that comes to the surface
Bottle while hot don&#8217;t seal lids until cool.
Enjoy My Chilli & Ginger Jam on toast or a chop or even on Ice-cream. Mick. MM


----------



## fffarmergirl (Oct 9, 2008)

I can tell you what NOT to do! Don't cut them up using your bare hands and then accidentally touch your eye and then run crying into the bathroom to run your face under cold water and use your hands to rub the cold water all over your face. Bad idea.


----------



## wanda1950 (Jan 18, 2009)

I made Cowboy Candy with some for a friend who wanted it "hotter". He hasn't tried it yet so don't know how it turned out.

If you do dry & grind be very careful as it will get in the air no matter what you do. We do ours outside. My son makes a mix of it with garlic, black pepper, salt, etc.


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

I would make this jam and give them as gifts..LOL

At Home with Rebecka: Habanero Pepper Jelly


----------



## WJMartin (Nov 2, 2011)

I buy Suan Hababero Pepper Jelly, Love It!


----------



## Mooselover (May 4, 2009)

vicker said:


> I dry them on a string and hang them in the kitchen. When I'm cooking soups, chili, beans, or something that I think the habaneros will be good in, I'll put one or two in, keep tasting and take them out if it starts getting too spicy. I love the flavor they impart.
> ETA I was surprised to find that they are really good in fish or seafood chowder.


this is a great idea i'd never considered. can you do this with store bought peppers? if so, how exactly do you 'dry them on a string'? moose-thanx


----------



## DYngbld (Jun 16, 2009)

I slice mine in half put them on the dehydrator, then grind them up in a fine powder. Put that in a spice shaker and use on eggs, popcorn, etc..


----------

